# Need home for pigeon in So. Cal.



## steph13 (Oct 15, 2009)

We found a baby pigeon a few months ago and took it in. It's now full grown (I think. he's got all his feathers). Don't know if it's a male or female, but it is very friendly and it just stays inside our shop. We take him outside, but he flies right back inside. We don't want to just let him go since I'm afraid he won't know how to survive. I really wish we can keep him as I've grown very attached, but we do need to find a good home for him - someone who will keep him as a pet. He's used to always being around people, he's skiddish around new people, but he gets used to them after a while. I don't know what he would be like around other birds. I don't know about different breeds, but he looks like a regular pigeon you see on the street. I can send pictures. He seems to be in good health. I'm in Southern California - San Pedro.
Stephanie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Steph,

If you don't get any adopters from your post, please give me a call at 949-584-6696. I can either give your pigeon a home or find a good one for it. Most of my adoptive homes are not members here, so they won't know about your bird until I tell them.

Thank you so very much for helping this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## steph13 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Terry, that would be great! I'll wait a few more days to see if anyone posts and if not I will call you. I really appreciate your help! 
Steph


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Steph, Terry is the best home possible for your baby. She is the "admin" for this site, you couldn't get a better home for your baby and she could either keep her/him or she will make sure that it goes to a wonderful home. I would trust any of my babies with Terry, she really does a wonderful job with all the birds that she comes in contact with. mindy 

By the way, great job on saving your baby, she seems to really think of you as mommy and daddy.


----------



## steph13 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Terry, I just wanted to say thank you for offering to take the pigeon. I was so sad about having to give him up, so we've actually worked out a way so we can keep him. He's such a great pet, and I'm so happy we can keep him. But I just wanted to say thanks, and I'm so glad to have found this forum where there is so much information and great people willing to help & offer advise! Steph


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

steph13 said:


> Hi Terry, I just wanted to say thank you for offering to take the pigeon. I was so sad about having to give him up, so we've actually worked out a way so we can keep him. He's such a great pet, and I'm so happy we can keep him. But I just wanted to say thanks, and I'm so glad to have found this forum where there is so much information and great people willing to help & offer advise! Steph



Thanks wonderful.


----------

